# *Tips on Raising & Breeding Fainting Goats*



## Rachel's Hobby Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

We are wanting to start a small hobby farm at our new house. I am wanting to raise Fainting, Pygmy, and maybe Alpine Goats. We ar getting goats to keep the horses company and for 4H. So, here come the questions... how big of an area do you need for lets say about 3 goats, 1 buck and 2 does? What do they eat? I also need to know about breeding and raising them. Also, how to pick "show quality" or breeding goats.

Thank you!


----------



## rrhall (Apr 27, 2011)

I will try to answer some of your questions.  We have found that the Fainting goats are easier to house and raise then a Pygmy.  The Pygmy goat is always looking for ways to get out of his pen,either by climbing or just tearing things up from fences to barn siding or anything else he can touch.  We have never had any of our other goat breeds be as destructive as our Pygmy.  I have never had a Alpine goat so I do not know anything about them, we have other milk goats and they require more maintenance if you are planing on milking them.

As for area, goats don't take as much room as a horse, but they need to be kept dry, no standing water, and out of the wind.  Keep your male and females separate until you want them bred.  Or you will have a lot of goats in a short amount of time.  Our goats are in separate barns and fenced areas.  They are herd animals, that's where our pygmy came in to keep our buck company. 

Feed a good quality hay, we bale our own hay so we have hay available 24/7, and free choice minerals.  We feed two times a day.  Your choice of feed will be determined by the type of goats you have.  Your local feed store can help you choose the best feed for you animals.  You will find everyone feeds differently, for different purposes such as showing, meat goats or dairy.

You will also have to decide horns or no horns.  We are working towards no horns.  Hope this helps.








			
				Rachel's Hobby Farm said:
			
		

> We are wanting to start a small hobby farm at our new house. I am wanting to raise Fainting, Pygmy, and maybe Alpine Goats. We ar getting goats to keep the horses company and for 4H. So, here come the questions... how big of an area do you need for lets say about 3 goats, 1 buck and 2 does? What do they eat? I also need to know about breeding and raising them. Also, how to pick "show quality" or breeding goats.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Rachel's Hobby Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

OK, thank you very much.


----------



## Rachel's Hobby Farm (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I would want NO horned goats. THIS FORUM IS AWESOME!  hehe


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

I have to disagree that pygmies are destructive.  They get bored easily and need things to do...climb, jump off of, etc.  If not given enough space and nothing to do the pygmy will find things to do...which some can be destructive.  So give them something constructive to do with their energy.

When breeding you always want your buck to be smaller than your doe or you could have consequences at kidding time.

I know nothing about myotonics or alpines.


----------



## Rachel's Hobby Farm (May 11, 2011)

Haha, okay!


----------

